# How do you know your spouse loves you?



## JaLeRi (Jul 26, 2012)

What do they do... or what do you do to show your spouse love?


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

For one he tells me several times a day he loves me. He does everything possible to make me happy, even the little things count. He holds my hand at night or snuggles while watching tv, he helps out with the things I can not physically do like 100% of the shopping, he doesn't get angry I do not work and I'm forever "retired", he didn't leave me when I broke my neck a few years ago. Instead he supports me 1000%.

The list could go on and on. I appreciate everything he does and I let him know. He loves flirting with me too.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Waiting for hours in the doctors waiting room will your spouse get checked out for a bawl movement issue.


----------



## JaLeRi (Jul 26, 2012)

the guy said:


> Waiting for hours in the doctors waiting room will your spouse get checked out for a bawl movement issue.


LOL


----------

